
SF Bay Area Shelter-in-Place Orders Extended as Some Rules Ease - hkmurakami
https://www.sccgov.org/sites/covid19/Pages/press-release-04-29-2020-shelter-in-place-extension.aspx
======
wpietri
Down toward the bottom they have a link to 5 indicators that they will be
using to evaluate progress: [https://www.sccgov.org/sites/covid19/Pages/bay-
area-health-o...](https://www.sccgov.org/sites/covid19/Pages/bay-area-health-
officer-indicator.aspx)

I like that they have clear numerical targets for all of them.

~~~
usaar333
Interesting metrics.

Indicator 1 (cases) and 2 (hospitalization) are clearly met.

Indicator 3 (test capacity) has a very aggressive target. 200 tests a day per
100k? Why must it be this high? (Germany by comparison, opening schools now,
is at 80 per 100k). Santa Clara County is already at a 3% positive rate week
to date (Korea level during their Feb epidemic)

Indicator 4 (case investigation) status is not disclosed but I would guess is
met or close to met in Santa Clara county given how steep the drop-off has
been in cases and confirmation by other counties (Contra Costa). Of course, it
gets harder to contact trace as you ease restrictions.

Indicator 5 is a bit fuzzy - supply under what hospitalization assumptions?

~~~
hardtke
Regarding #4, with the ubiquity of call blocking, I don't see how it is
possible for them to reach 90% of the people that may have been exposed,
especially once people find out that picking up that phone call means you will
be in quarantine. To make matters worse, the authorities likely won't be able
to tell you where/when you were exposed and to whom (medical privacy). This
target is basically unreachable IMHO.

~~~
SpicyLemonZest
A round number repeated for 4 metrics in a row is never really meant to be
taken seriously. If it turns out that they can only reach 80% of contacts,
they'll adjust the plan to account for that - nobody's going to let it be the
one factor that keeps restrictions from being loosened.

------
captaincole
Reading between the lines here

"Other activities that can resume under the new order include residential
moves and the use of certain shared outdoor recreational facilities that were
previously ordered closed, like skate parks, but not others that involve
shared equipment or physical contact." \-- I believe this means they will open
up parks that were previously closed and allow people to visit again.

------
supernova87a
I guess the longer term question is --

As mentioned in the daily governor's briefing, there is some kind of 2D matrix
(or map) of places vs. types of activities or businesses that can be
incrementally allowed to open or get to different levels of restrictions
lifted. (or I hope this is the case, and not just a talking point)

How are people to know / track this? Is there some visual dashboard that
everyone can refer to daily and hopefully have consistent definitions to know
whether their business is covered? Press conferences (and press releases in
inevitable text form) are an inefficient method having to speak the words of
each change in circumstance as this continues to evolve. New Zealand seems to
have a clear system of Level 1/2/3/4 that everyone has the definitions of.

This is going to have to go on for months, remember.

~~~
LinearEntropy
Even in New Zealand the definitions of each level aren't entirely clear. To
the point that our Health minister has been caught out multiple times
breeching our lockdown conditions.

A few days ago we reduced alert level and many people and businesses have been
witnessed breaking the conditions. Some people were always going to do
whatever they want, but there are many other that have been confused by rules
that change day to day.

------
discgolf187
> Whether we have the capacity to investigate all COVID-19 cases and trace all
> of their contacts, isolating those who test positive and quarantining the
> people who may have been exposed.

We're all going to be inside for a long time ...

~~~
vkou
We have 20 million unemployed Americans, many of whom are currently getting
paid to sit at home and play Animal Crossing.

Surely, a well-functioning society would figure out how to employ some of them
to be contact tracers. Why hasn't this happened yet?

~~~
mdszy
Why do you believe it's necessary for someone to perform labor in order to be
allowed to live?

~~~
vkou
I have no issue with UI benefits, or equivalents thereof. I have no issue with
the current extension of UI benefits.

But I do have issue with the claim that we could never hire enough contact
tracers...

1\. In the middle of a massive surge of unemployment.

2\. When we are already paying millions of people to... Sit around, and do
nothing.

The need for workers exists, the money to pay them exists, the workers exist,
and some of them actually want to work. Why can't we put those four things
together?

------
joepatel09
We also need to focus on what this pandemic had meant to us and what we can
consider essential and non essential in the long run and use the lessons
learnt to our benefit. Certainly the nature of work for a large number of
people in Silicon Valley is such that it can be absolutely done remotely. I
seriously hope and wish that unless it is absolutely necessary companies like
FANG or Intel or NVIDIA or all other tech companies continue to honestly (not
just on paper) encourage their employees to work from home. I am sure there
are many roles that can continue to work from home in the foreseeable future :

\- Software engineers \- Software development Managers \- Product Managers \-
DevOps \- SREs \- Accountants and Finance \- Marketing \- Solution ArchitectS

It is entirely possible for all these categories of people to WFH with the
help of VPN, FaceTime/zoom or other Video and chat/messaging software.

Companies should also stop new constructions or building new office spaces. It
is time that tech companies understand that new office spaces are not a tool
to increase productivity.

Also in the long run having people work from home as much as possible will
significantly improve Bay Area traffic and reduce pollution.

I understand that some folks does not have the space in their home to WFH
peacefully , but with childcare facilities opening up and eventually schools
... it can be easily worked out where members of such households establish a
rotating schedule and WFH on a partial basis (ie 2-4 days a week).

~~~
google234123
But office spaces do increase productivity...

~~~
la6471
Collaboration increases productivity and building new offices continuously is
not the only way to increase collaboration, specially for the kind of work
that SV companies does. I think from that perspective the OPs post bears
merit. However it is also a matter of job security and if you don’t have to go
to an office physically you may feel insecure inside ....

~~~
didibus
That's true, I think a lot more can be done for the WFH perspective. If
companies offered all employees a good home setup, good desk, chair, screen,
keyboard, mouse, headphones, good mic, good webcam, a good whiteboarding
solution as well like maybe an iPad + pencil. And there was an app allowing
remote share, remote control, remote whiteboard, and subsidize cost of a good
internet. I feel I'd be even more productive at home with all that in place.

~~~
dlubarov
We've been looking into this lately, and settled on iPad Pro + Pencil +
Explain Everything as a remote meeting and whiteboarding solution. It seems
promising so far. Miro is another software option that seems pretty polished,
although we haven't tried it yet.

Hopefully someone with more experience can share more tips on what has worked
well for them.

------
jasonv
Read the whole thing... hoping disc golf and dog parks can resume. That'd be
nice.

------
nsnick
Reopening childcare facilities seems very risky.

~~~
trimbo
Millions of people can't work on reopening other things without reopening
those first.

~~~
bittercynic
THere'sno denying the importance of child care, but it seems just about
guaranteed that if there is a case in one family it will spread to the other
(up to) 11 families in the child's "stable group"

~~~
rtkwe
That's always going to be the risk until we have a working vaccine though and
it's really hard to reopen without childcare in place. Without it a lot of
people will have to choose between losing their jobs when their employer
reopens or getting adhoc in home childcare.

------
suyash
The most important question : Are Barbershops going to be Open or Not? :)

~~~
bittercynic
I don't have an answer, but I'd encourage you to continue paying your barber
on whatever schedule you used to get a haircut!

------
freepor
I have never seen this scale of sacrifice for this scale of Quality Adjusted
Life Years. Just the impact on the kids missing school will be worse than the
impact from the virus.

~~~
netllama
Just because you've not seen something doesn't mean its not happened. The sad
reality is that people all over the world have lived like this forever.
Warzones, undeveloped countries, etc.

Afghanistan hasn't been safe or stable enough for literally decades. Syria has
had a civil war for many years. Much of Mali has been under the grip of
religious extremists for years.

~~~
freepor
I don’t think you and I are talking about the same thing. I’m talking about a
societal/governmental decision to sacrifice the quality of life of the entire
society for the benefit of some vulnerable group. Not civil wars or ethnic
cleansing or other atrocities.

------
misscorona
_All construction activities...will be allowed to resume..._

This seems so arbitrary. Construction noise that you can hear and feel from
home will be twice as maddening if you are stuck there. Speaking as someone
whose apartment backs a sub basement deep-dig project. After a few days of
quarantine one of my neighbors shouted some choice words from his balcony at
the workers starting their banging and whistling at seven in the morning.

~~~
wpietri
I feel you on the noise, but it makes sense to me. Construction is one kind of
work where worker density is low and people are already used to wearing PPE
when needed.

~~~
clairity
yah, easy call on construction reopening but no sympathy for whining about
(legitimate construction) noise, which is often used by curmudgeons to
adversely control all sorts of others’ behaviors.

but 7am is a bit of an issue. the ordinance in LA for instance specifies
construction noise can’t begin before 8am but that’s routinely broken here
too.

